# Short term apartment rentals



## Jade13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey,

I'm about to move to Dubai and looking at places to stay, looking into short term monthly rentals - I've seen a few on Dubizzle

Does anyone know if these are safe? A company I've seen come up a few times is Golden Galaxy Real Estate

I would never give any money over before I'd seen the place and met someone but as this is new to me I want to find out what the opinion is on this type of rental. 

It would be great if I could take one for 2 or 3 months while I find something more permanent but wary that it seems a bit too easy...

Thanks
Jade


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd recommend coming for a month and staying in one of those places. Finding a place here isnt difficult - just time consuming.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jade13 (Feb 14, 2013)

md000 said:


> I'd recommend coming for a month and staying in one of those places. Finding a place here isnt difficult - just time consuming.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Ok thank you


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with Mike.. Just come and stay in any place and take your time searching for the suitable apartment in regards to area, facilities, rent... etc


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. We've just gone through the same questioning. Wary about sending rent and bond for 6 weeks without having seen the property or the agent. Bit risky. In the end we only paid the deposit to hold the booking, my wife stayed in a hotel for the first 4 nights, and then went to the agent and paid the balance. This seems to be a way of reducing the risk. We took an apartment with Better Homes down at the marina. It's all worked out fine.


----------



## TamTamDubai (Jan 16, 2015)

*Short term rental directly from the landlord*

Hi, we are about to rent a place directly from the landlord for a few months. Any advice on what to be careful about to avoid scams?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Read the Stickies on renting an apartment. 

Rentals are normally with the landlord in any case.


----------

